# looking to sub 2 accounts in SE MI.....Plymouth & Westland



## Five Star Lawn Care LLC (Dec 13, 2002)

looking to subcontract 2 accounts for plowing and salting on plowable storms

Both are pretty small..tiny sidewalks

One is in Westland at cherry-hill and newberg.....400 manufactures drive

The other one is in Plymouth at Sheldon and 5 mile road 15045 fogg st

If you want to take a look at them and give me a price per push and per app on salt

You can either email me or call me at 734-525-3660


These are just out of our way accounts for us and they are messing up my routes


----------

